# Stihl MS 180 vs MS 180C



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I am wondering what the difference is between the MS180 and MS 180C. I realize the C has the easy start deal, but what is so different about it that makes it almost a pound heavier?

Thanks


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, after searching and searching, all I found was that the system works from dual acting springs or whatever. Looking at all the parts that I can think of that would have a part in this, (clutch, recoil, flywheel) they all appear to be the same between the non-c and c saw. Granted these are only pics on ebay, so they aren't detailed pics and no part numbers visible, so I am just guessing that they appear the same. So is this spring system removable and saw becomes basically a 180, and be lighter. I don't need the easy start anyway.

I know it may seem petty, but the point in trying to find a feather light saw is useless if I get too close to the 10 lbs powerhead weight range because I might as well go with a 260 at that point. The 180 is already heavier than I care for, but I found a good deal on one, so I am thinking of jumping on it to have a lighter saw than my 029S for now. Maybe I'll end up with an affordable collection, and then eventually move on to my preferred collection.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

Those starter systems sure adds a lot of weight, but a full pound sounds like more than usual?


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Those starter systems sure adds a lot of weight, but a full pound sounds like more than usual?



Well, not a FULL pound, more like 3/4 of a lbs. According to the manual, it lists a 180 and 180C and they vary by that much. I can't hardly see a little 180 needing the start system in the first place...so how could it need springs big enough to weigh 0.75 lbs, so if you are questioning the amount of difference (as I am) maybe there is more to a difference between the C and non-C?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

HemiMoparGuy said:


> Well, not a FULL pound, more like 3/4 of a lbs. According to the manual, it lists a 180 and 180C and they vary by that much. I can't hardly see a little 180 needing the start system in the first place...so how could it need springs big enough to weigh 0.75 lbs, so if you are questioning the amount of difference (as I am) maybe there is more to a difference between the C and non-C?



I believe the "C" may have more "homeowner" directed add-ons, like the "quick chain adjuster", but not sure. Another useless design......:censored:


----------



## L.R. (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought "C" is for "cat", but I have one, and it's a non-cat one. Does have the quick adjuster, though. Do they have the same carb and ignition system?

I have used it to fell a few small trees, some pruning and firewood, and I like it. Really can't say anymore than that, though. I think I have a manual somewhere for it, though.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the "C" may have more "homeowner" directed add-ons, like the "quick chain adjuster", but not sure. Another useless design......:censored:



As far as I know the "C" version has the EZ to start recoil,quick chain adjuster and a primer bulb. The non "C" version doesn't have any of these.


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the "C" may have more "homeowner" directed add-ons, like the "quick chain adjuster", but not sure. Another useless design......:censored:



Well, yes, the pics of the saw I was looking at does have the chain adjuster as well, didn't think of that.

Ok, so is all of this "home owner" stuff easily replaceable with the standard parts, or is it not worth the effort and money??


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

L.R. said:


> I thought "C" is for "cat", but I have one, and it's a non-cat one. Does have the quick adjuster, though. Do they have the same carb and ignition system?
> 
> I have used it to fell a few small trees, some pruning and firewood, and I like it. Really can't say anymore than that, though. I think I have a manual somewhere for it, though.



Nope, not cat, that was my first thought, but the manual that covers all 170 and 180 has 3 different 180 models...180, 180 Kat (yes spelled with a K) and 180 C


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

HemiMoparGuy said:


> Well, yes, it does have the chain adjuster as well, didn't think of that.
> 
> Ok, so is all of this "home owner" stuff easily replaceable with the standard parts, or is it not worth the effort and money??



Surely not worth the cost and and trouble!

The "C" is a "homeowner" version of a "homeowner" saw (= it is designed for total morons) - if that makes some sense...:censored::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Garman (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The "C" is a "homeowner" version of a "homeowner" saw (= it is designed for total morons) - if that makes some sense...:censored::bang::bang::bang:



Yaaaaaa Baaaaaaaby!!!! I love my MS 270C!!! :greenchainsaw:

I wasn't trying to be Paul Bunyan!! Just wanted a good, reliable saw!! Fills the bill nicely!!

Garman (aka Moron)


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

L.R. said:


> I thought "C" is for "cat", but I have one, and it's a non-cat one. ...



A long time ago a "C" meant cat on a Stihl, but that dates at least back to the 1990s (026C and 044C are those I have seen info on). 
It still does on Jonsered though, and maybe Dolmar.


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Surely not worth the cost and and trouble!
> 
> The "C" is a "homeowner" version of a "homeowner" saw (= it is designed for total morons) - if that makes some sense...:censored::bang::bang::bang:



While many (myself included) will agree I am a total moron, atleast at times, but that is kind of why I was trying to eliminate those particular components...I don't like the idea of owning a "tard-saw". Ideally I want a MS 200R but this is a good deal on this 180, and will most definitely do everything I need the 200 for anyway, atleast for now till I find a deal on a 200. Do you think the parts are interchangeable had something malfunctioned, and I can replace it with the standard part instead of the "C" part.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 8, 2010)

HemiMoparGuy said:


> While many (myself included) will agree I am a total moron, atleast at times, but that is kind of why I was trying to eliminate those particular components...I don't like the idea of owning a "tard-saw". Ideally I want a MS 200R but this is a good deal on this 180, and will most definitely do everything I need the 200 for anyway, atleast for now till I find a deal on a 200. Do you think the parts are interchangeable had something malfunctioned, and I can replace it with the standard part instead of the "C" part.



if it runs,leave the parts on. as far as being a "tard-saw" ,believe it or not those extras when talking to non-professional sawers make a saw better. it would be of no benefit to remove working parts to replace them with working parts.

out in the real world there is no difference between a poulan wild thing and a dolmer 120 except ones green and ones orange,just ask my neighbor.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

Garman said:


> Yaaaaaa Baaaaaaaby!!!! I love my MS 270C!!! :greenchainsaw:
> 
> I wasn't trying to be Paul Bunyan!! Just wanted a good, reliable saw!! Fills the bill nicely!!
> 
> Garman (aka Moron)



At least that one doesn't have the super-heavy starter, only the QCA, like the 260C and 361C.


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> if it runs,leave the parts on. as far as being a "tard-saw" ,believe it or not those extras when talking to non-professional sawers make a saw better. it would be of no benefit to remove working parts to replace them with working parts.



Right, once SawTroll mentioned it wouldn't be worth the time/money, I got the idea out of my head, the secondary question was if the part(s) end up going bad, is it possible to just slap on the similar part from a standard 180 instead of a C? Sorry for not being real clear, I have an odd way of communicating in written form for whatever reason


----------



## Garman (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was looking for a saw, I wasn't looking for the fancy chain adjuster or anything like that. It just so happened that the saw I bought, the MS 270C, was a really good price and that is what it had. I can honestly say I wouldn't have paid more for that feature. I would have been just as happy with a regular MS 270.

I definitely have CAD now. I am constantly looking for deals on craigslist and fleabay!  Who knows what I will end up with next!


----------



## furb (Sep 8, 2010)

I was looking at my 180 and a 180c-be parts saw with the easy start. The only differences I see are the pull start and the wrap handle is about 3/4 in wider than the 180 to give you hand room between the started and handle. It also has threads for the other bar stud if you wanted to get get rid of the quick adjust. The pull starts interchange between the two. I tried just to be sure. No primer bulb on either. Hope this helps.


----------



## Garman (Sep 8, 2010)

Good first post Furb! Thanks for the info as I was curious also if I could change my saw to a normal MS 270 if something failed. 

And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

Garman said:


> When I was looking for a saw, I wasn't looking for the fancy chain adjuster or anything like that. It just so happened that the saw I bought, the MS 270C, was a really good price and that is what it had. I can honestly say I wouldn't have paid more for that feature. I would have been just as happy with a regular MS 270.
> 
> I definitely have CAD now. I am constantly looking for deals on craigslist and fleabay!  Who knows what I will end up with next!



They discontiued the 270 as soon as the 280 appeared here, I believe it was in 2004. I can't recall a "non-C" version of the 270, but there was one of the 280, so the parts should be avaliable.


----------



## Garman (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not sure if the MS 270 is discontinued here or not. When I went to my dealer about a month or so ago, he had the MS 270 and the MS 280 in stock. I can't tell you if it was old stock or not. They are both also still listed on their website in the States.

I just checked their site and they offer both the regular ms 270 and the ms 270C listed as options.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

Garman said:


> I am not sure if the MS 270 is discontinued here or not. When I went to my dealer about a month or so ago, he had the MS 270 and the MS 280 in stock. I can't tell you if it was old stock or not. They are both also still listed on their website in the States.
> 
> I just checked their site and they offer both the regular ms 270 and the ms 270C listed as options.



Yes, I am well aware that the story is different in the US - by "here" I meant the country I live in.

Lots of models were never offered here, as they were regarded as "lesser" variants of other ones - some exemples are 290, 310, 240, 341, 440*!* and 650.

The only one that may have been missed by some is the 440, as it wasn't just a smaller cc version of the 460.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Sep 8, 2010)

HemiMop, I like ya so I'm going to lay the cold hard truth on ya. Don't buy a 180. I know they are affordable, but just keep the eye on the prize for a better saw. Buy what you really want the first time even if you gotta wait for it


----------



## HemiMoparGuy (Sep 9, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> HemiMop, I like ya so I'm going to lay the cold hard truth on ya. Don't buy a 180. I know they are affordable, but just keep the eye on the prize for a better saw. Buy what you really want the first time even if you gotta wait for it



Makes complete sense normally...but easier said than done, you weren't the one trimming pretty high up, low hanging drooping pine tree branches from a ladder with a 13 lb 029. I can do it, but I have to climb down and move the around the tree atleast once, cuz I can't wrap around one armmed (safely) with that heavy saw


----------



## jmethodrose (Sep 9, 2010)

when I got my MS180 second hand, it was the C version. After a while, I got fed up with the easy start feature and replaced the recoil with a normal one off a 170. I didn't notice any difference in the weight!

One thing to bear in mind, I found with the C version I couldn't safely use the saw on its side (bar horizontal) because I couldn't get my hand in underneath the handle the recoil sticks out so much! I guess it's fine if you're just cutting wood on a sawhorse, but if you need to use the saw in other positions I'd skip the C. 

It is easy to change the recoil, just find a fried 170/180 and nick the recoil starter off it!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## jmethodrose (Sep 9, 2010)

HemiMoparGuy said:


> Makes complete sense normally...but easier said than done, you weren't the one trimming pretty high up, low hanging drooping one tree branches from a ladder with a 13 lb 029. I can do it, but I have to climb down and move the around the tree atleast once, cuz I can't wrap around one armmed (safely) with that heavy saw



just read this post, I completely agree! was topping out a leylandii hedge the other day, the 346xp stayed in the van as it was too heavy to be slinging here there and everywhere, the little 180 is perfect as the poor mans MS200!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 180 mini-boss which had the quick chain adjust. It kept slipping so I replaced it with parts from the 170 (clutch cover,bar stud, chain adjuster) I think it cost me about $25. I also put an adjustable carb on it and opened up the muffler and put a 7pin rim and drum on it (025 parts) It has a lot more power than stock and is actually pretty fast


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 9, 2010)

I have tossed around both the 180 and the 180C and by far I prefer the latter. The reason being is that I feel that the extra weight of the 180C has more momentum once it makes initial contact with the ground/pavement, which in most instances makes for a much farther toss.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Sep 9, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I have tossed around both the 180 and the 180C and by far I prefer the latter. The reason being is that I feel that the extra weight of the 180C has more momentum once it makes initial contact with the ground/pavement, which in most instances makes for a much farther toss.



yass yass. 

Hemi, can you swing the bucks for a 192? Overhead trimming on a ladder is top handle territory for sure. Even a used top handle woudl put you farther ahead than a 180 in my opinion


----------



## L.R. (Sep 9, 2010)

HemiMoparGuy said:


> Right, once SawTroll mentioned it wouldn't be worth the time/money, I got the idea out of my head, the secondary question was if the part(s) end up going bad, is it possible to just slap on the similar part from a standard 180 instead of a C? Sorry for not being real clear, I have an odd way of communicating in written form for whatever reason



When the quick adjuster goes bad, a cover with bolts instead from a regular 180 should fit. The chainbrake is on the "inside" so to speak. The question is how the chain tensioner works on the non-quick adjust models. I think the starter assembly will bolt right on, but the other side may be a bit of a hassle. Can someone else confirm or disprove this?

I don't have a problem with using the saw with the bar horisontal on account of the handle - 1-1/3 inch of space is enough for my small hands...


----------

